# Who's in need of a good bombing?



## PSO (Feb 9, 2007)

So as part of my end of the deal I will be sending out a bomb to the 15th person to post in this thread!!!!!!!! Good luck and post away.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

No one is gonna reply, so I will 

I thought the message said, "who needs to get bombed?" I'd love to get bombed since I'm at my Mother-in-laws for the weekend, but there' no booze to be found anywhere!!!

Good luck with the contest  :biggrin:


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

OK, I'll start. Does it count if I make 15 quick posts??? 

J/K.

Person #1 is me, let's count off folks!!!

EDIT:

Oops, Joey got me by seconds, I'm #2


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

bumping it up a lil so i can log and come back later and find I am way way way too late to be #15


----------



## smakudwn (Aug 3, 2007)

Ill move this along


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

seriously do multiples count?


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

cause if they do, im gonna get it!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

come on!!!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

dewwww eeettt!!!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

go go go go !!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

9!!!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Come on only 5 more!!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

running out stuff to say...:brick:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

......almost there!


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

Is it me?


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

just one more!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

15!!!! where is :leph: ? :biggrin:


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

ha ha! I won!!!!


----------



## PSO (Feb 9, 2007)

Cigarfiend1 said:


> So as part of my end of the deal I will be sending out a bomb to the *15th person* to post in this thread!!!!!!!! Good luck and post away.


No multiples do not count, 15th person not post, come on I know someone needs a good bombing here. :biggrin:


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

Aw darn. You took my prize away from me... sniff.


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

Post #2 by me. DId I win??:biggrin:


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

counting Cigarfiend1 I'm #7


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Where we at?


----------



## McFortner (May 13, 2007)

dunno

Michael


----------



## PSO (Feb 9, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> Where we at?


Your #8


----------



## PSO (Feb 9, 2007)

McFortner said:


> dunno
> 
> Michael


Your #9, 6 more to go


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

are we there yet...are we there yet...I have to pee...


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

10 maybe?


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I do not want bombed but this is a good contest!!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Getting closer guys; thanks for the generous contest.


----------



## marns45 (Aug 3, 2007)

I've totally lost count, but figure I will throw my hat in anyway! This is a fun contest


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

I think the next person wins?


----------



## rack04-cl (Jul 12, 2007)

Is it me?


----------



## smakudwn (Aug 3, 2007)

is this it? Oh wait i already posted!!!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

How many to go?


----------



## Click2Riff (May 19, 2007)

What's blue and goes blub blub?


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

#1 JoeyBear
#2 Newfie
#3 Lok17
#4 smakudwn
#5 l0venpeace
#6 dunkillintime
#7 Mtmouse
#8 McFortner
#9 smokem
#10 BullyBreed
#11 John51277
#12 Marlboro Cigars
#13 Marns45
#14 rack04
#15 louistogie

This is not counting your posts, or doubles.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats Louis!!!!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

stop touching me!!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I won?


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice! Congrats man.


----------



## DKPRLP (Aug 3, 2006)

are we sure


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I've already been bombed too much this week - but great contest idea!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Congrats...this is a trip...these contests. great stuff


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Congrats Louis!

Thanks for a fun contest Paul :whoohoo:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Where is Paul??? He never came back on to confirm....


----------



## Turk10mm (Aug 5, 2007)

bomb.. what's a bomb..


----------



## PSO (Feb 9, 2007)

Daniel D said:


> #1 JoeyBear
> #2 Newfie
> #3 Lok17
> #4 smakudwn
> ...


Sorry it took so long guys, I have been just bombarded at work today, so Louistogie I will ship out to you on Monday and PM you the DC# Congrats, there is only one catch though, you may not return fire this is my gift to you. Thanks to all those who played and as MP knows duck, run, change your name, do whatever you think you can but be ready for a big ol ass whooping!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

grats louis!!!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow thanks a lot, Paul.
this is my first contest wining!

and thanks everybody!

:biggrin:


----------

